# Nations Property Solutions



## liz4493 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello,
Has anyone heard of Nations Property Solutions? Any good or bad reviews?


----------



## ClearBoard (May 10, 2017)

To be honest...i believe this is a solid company. We've only complete 1 job for them but they have always been responsive, they pay well, and they pay pretty quickly. I wasn't certain at first how it would turn out but they get bid approvals but not much volume @ least in our region.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

ClearBoard said:


> To be honest...i believe this is a solid company. We've only complete 1 job for them but they have always been responsive, they pay well, and they pay pretty quickly. I wasn't certain at first how it would turn out but they get bid approvals but not much volume @ least in our region.


How can you know they are "solid" and get bid approvals if you've only been to 1 house for 1 job?


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

They're all solid, until they're not. Back during the housing crash, a lot of new companies popped up, trying to cash in. Now that foreclosures have returned to historically normal levels, there's way too many players chasing an ever shrinking pool of work. A lot of companies are hurting, but you'll never really know until the day that they can't pay you. 

Just don't put all you eggs in one basket, so in case one stiffs you, you still have other work to fall back on to see you through.

In 1999, we had Intown Management file bankruptcy in a fraud case with their HUD contract. They owed us over $12,000 at the time of their bankruptcy filing, which was just for one month. They had always paid on time until the day that they filed bankruptcy and all of their assets were frozen. Long story short, it took 3 years to get 43¢ on the dollar, which in retrospect was probably not a bad outcome, all things considered. Intown only accounted for about 1/3 of our work at the time, so while it hurt, it didn't kill us. We lived to fight another day. Don't ever let anyone get too much into you that it will put you under if they default.


----------



## ClearBoard (May 10, 2017)

Good point futaba. I can tell you that i've been doing this long enought that i have a pretty good idea just from converation with a prospective client whether or not they are legit. However, noone can really know can they? In my dealings with them so far they have been proven to be sound. Nations isn't just a national or a regional order mill. They are actually a multi-faceted company. One thing i've also learned is that this is a very risky business and there are many bad major players that we all know to stay far far away from. But, if i never took the risk of onboarding with new clients i would't have made it as far as i have and for as long as i have. I can say (thank god) that as long as i've been doing this i've had to stir some trouble with some clients to get paid, but i've never not gotten paid... But i've had some pretty decent clients and have been with some of the same ones since the beginning. I'm just giving my opinion on nations and those i dealt with there. Don't get me wrong, i've dealt and quit real fast with some ****ty companies before i got burnt, but i went with my gut and by the advise of a lot of you guys. Do your research, trust your insticnt, but don't stunt your growth by refusing to take some risks...i mean this is busniess and business is risk.


----------

